# A Message From Barry Olsen/Barry's Big Trains/How Is Yours Doing?



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

Greetings to the large scale community!
Barry and I would like to find out how all the locomotive conversions out there are doing, along with any stories, concerns, photos, videos, etc.
Barry would like a positive or negative update on your locomotive wether it be a consolidation, 4-6-0, 2-8-0, custom conversation, (like the LGB 2-6-0 in the photos) or if you have seen his equipment run elsewhere and have comments. 
He would also like to know if there have been any problems.
Barry has ask me as a friend to post these requests at this time due to his lack of Internet access where he currently resides.
Look forward to hearing from everyone!


A message from Barry!

THE FOLLOWING LETTER IS A MESSAGE WRITTEN DIRECTLY BY BARRY HIMSELF AND SENT TO ME TO POST HERE. IT EXPLAINS HIS CURRENT, PAST AND FUTURE IN THE LARGE SCALE COMMUNITY.

Fellow Large Scale Enthusiasts;
In this memo I will try to explain my performance in the last few years. In 2005 I received my first pacemaker and the second in 2011 which I still have today.

Then in 2014 it was determined that I had prostate cancer. As a result I went through a massive series of successful radiation applications which took a lot out of me.
A loss of balance has also plagued me for the past 5 years which caused some falls, but I am not falling down any longer. A lot of my strength is gone but I still have enough to do occasional work in the shop, just a bit slower. Can't play and swim anymore!!

Furthermore, the health care I have been receiving for these conditions over the past 15 years has been impressive and I can proudly say that I just turned 81 years old, June 10th.

For this reason the shop is/has been neglected lately, but has been productive in the 10 years prior to the cancer invasion. 
Currently I am trying to replace some part items which are in short supply or are out. One aluminum 16 tooth gear is essential, so I tried to order a count of 25, but there is a seven to eight week lead time.
Also, the siderods, which are laser cut stainless steel are in short supply.
They have to be ordered 100 at a time in each style; three post and four post (4-6-0 and 2-8-0).
NOTE; I do make a 2-8-0 conversion to the conventional Bachmann 4-6-0 which is pretty cool. 
I also produce a replacement drive for the Bachmann 2-8-0 consolidated locomotive.

I wish to let everyone know that I am still here and can attend to most of what the market needs.
If you need your locomotive fixed or need parts or a drive, feel free to call me at the number below. 

Wishing you all the best and Thank You for your support over the years and in the future.

Sincerely, Barry Olsen



Barry's Big Trains 623-936-6088

Barry's Big Trains &
Imagination Station Kids On Track


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd wondered what became of Barry.

I believe I shall take him up on that offer.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Good to hear that you are back in the shop. I know of your work, but not much direct experience.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I sent a few locomotives his way today.


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry, Glad you're back in the shop. Just let you know the Emmett Kelly conversion (4-6-0) that you did for me is still chugging along. Last time it ran it pulled 10 cars for 8 hours without even a hint of trouble. It was pulling 17 cars a year ago and the only problem I had was that the couplers on the cars kept coming undone. Thanks for the great work. 

Also, I was wondering if your still making the motor replacement for the Bachmann Connie?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

reeveha said:


> Barry, Glad you're back in the shop. Just let you know the Emmett Kelly conversion (4-6-0) that you did for me is still chugging along. Last time it ran it pulled 10 cars for 8 hours without even a hint of trouble. It was pulling 17 cars a year ago and the only problem I had was that the couplers on the cars kept coming undone. Thanks for the great work.
> 
> Also, I was wondering if your still making the motor replacement for the Bachmann Connie?




Near the bottom: "I also produce a replacement drive for the Bachmann 2-8-0 consolidated locomotive."
JC


----------



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

ThinkerT,
I called Barry and let him know you are sending some units over to him and he will be watching out for them. I am not sure but I think you and him may have spoken recently. If not, feel free to contact him at the above number.
Remember now I am responding for Barry at his request because his Internet connection is not up and running and hasn't been for a while due to location issues but it is being worked on at this time. He has ask me to help him out with contacting and updating the public as we have been close friends for a lot of years.
I apologize for the late response but we get kinda busy and of course the holiday didn't help.

Mike, 
Good to hear from you! Our program has purchased equipment in the past from Reindeer Pass and we still run it for the public.
Barry says if you or anyone else you come across needs anything for Barry's previously constructed locomotives or a new drive, feel free to contact him at the number above.

Reeveha,
Barry said to let you know that he makes the complete new drive for the Connies and not just the motor. It's a super powerful drive using his parts and metal frame.
They're really nice and extremely durable.
If you're interested give him a call at the number above.

Totalwrecker,
Barry asked for your name but profiles don't always give that.
Barry says he may know you but your sure welcome to give him a call.

Hope that helps everyone. We'll try to have a faster response now that things are slowing down a bit!
Thanks guys! Ken


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

> ThinkerT,
> I called Barry and let him know you are sending some units over to him and he will be watching out for them. I am not sure but I think you and him may have spoken recently. If not, feel free to contact him at the above number.
> Remember now I am responding for Barry at his request because his Internet connection is not up and running and hasn't been for a while due to location issues but it is being worked on at this time. He has ask me to help him out with contacting and updating the public as we have been close friends for a lot of years.
> I apologize for the late response but we get kinda busy and of course the holiday didn't help.


 We spoke on the phone before I mailed the locomotives. Apparently, I am his first Alaskan customer, though he has been in this state before.


----------



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the update! I'll inform Barry, if he hasn't received the locomotives yet. 
All the best!
Ken


----------



## gdtmsailor (Apr 17, 2020)

Is Barry still around? I tried calling this number but it didn't work


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

gone long ago, we have lost touch with him, he was moved to a facility and we do not know where.


His business is definitely gone permanently.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

no longer doing trains: https://forums.mylargescale.com/33-new-members-forum/88792-barry-olsen-bbt-my-father.html


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

gdtmsailor said:


> Is Barry still around? I tried calling this number but it didn't work


Barry is not in good medical shape and is in a home in the care of his family. His business is defunct.


----------



## gdtmsailor (Apr 17, 2020)

oh no, this is so sad! Sorry to hear the situation


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

gdtmsailor said:


> oh no, this is so sad! Sorry to hear the situation


So are we.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete, where did you get the update that Barry was in the care of his family? The story as relayed to me by a person who is to be trusted is his daughter sold his stuff, his home, put him in a home and then returned to Texas.... and these are not the worst parts of the story.



Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, I was just being polite and vague. The family is none of my business.


----------

